# Midnight's Angels - 3rd in supernatural thriller series - $1.99



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Midnight's Angels: The 3rd Raine's Landing Novel (The Raine's Landing Supernatural Series)

It may look like a perfectly ordinary New England town, a little larger than most. But Raine's Landing, Massachusetts, holds some very dark secrets. The real witches of Salem fled here just before the Trials of 1692, and the place has been full of magic - the good and the bad kind - ever since. And a curse hangs over the whole population ... there are so many people because nobody born here can ever leave.

Now the Landing is facing its worst peril yet, monstrous flying creatures in the service of an evil older than the Universe itself. They have an unpleasant way of getting people on their side, and their powers keep on growing until little can withstand them. Most of the major adepts succumb ... there are only two left to defend Raine's Landing. And the town's chief troubleshooter, ex-cop Ross Devries, has an enormous challenge on his hands. He needs to get his former sidekick, Cassie, back into the fight. And if they are to have any slightest chance of winning through, they're going to have to make some very strange new friends.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan.

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony --------------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to be here, as always. Thanks, Betsy & Ann.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 in the Raine's Landing series is now due out on Kindle in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about the series on my blog, WELCOME TO RAINE'S LANDING.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That includes the reviews for _Midnight's Angels_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the reviews for the 4th book in the series on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a terrific year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep well, and read plenty of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a new Raine's Landing novel this year. Meanwhile, there are 5 to choose from. A couple are in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More new books news very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's further book news on my blog right now, with more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more news in a couple of weeks at most. Keep an eye on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more news soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More supernatural _and _detective fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new novella coming too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic controller's strike. There'll be brand-new books news on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle frequently. See my signature for the latest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a few days left.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now it's just Complete Holmes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More 99c fiction is due from me next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope all my readers had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope this turns out to be a really special year for all of you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this series. Take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle sometime this week. Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now that new collection up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that's up too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be starting Book #6 in this series this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty to take a look at, including a crime novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books for you to look at, including this highly-praised fantasy adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new publisher is interested in picking up this entire series, so this might be one of your last chances to pick up the Raine's Landing novels for a mere $3 and change.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to take a look, at this eBook and at other, even longer ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle soon, including a sixth Raine's Landing supernatural thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a work under progress as we speak.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still on, but not for much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A sixth book is on the way in a couple of months. Check this series out. Read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but the most expensive of my eBooks sells for $2.99 (plus fees) and many are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new one of these books coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In a few more weeks, really.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's now out ... a new full-length novel. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's now a sixth Raine's Landing novel on Kindle. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not be the first to review it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's now a new Kindle version of this third novel available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lower price than the old version too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That can't be bad.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a hard copy of this novel as well in another month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new trade paperback of this and the other Raine's Landing novels is now available: url=http://bit.ly/29Lo6MF


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That goes for 5 of the 6 novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just need the rights in book #2 back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still waiting for that to happen.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I'm now working on the 7th novel in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this series is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of people have already read it for free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or browse a copy if you don't have KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See if you can put it down.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or any of the others in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 so far ... with more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone at KBoards the best 2017 possible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's that wish again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All but the latest of the 6 novels in this series is now on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this full-length novel is still on sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still availble at sale price ... for a limited time only.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale isn't over yet, though.Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend it for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the offer applies especially to 5 out of 6 of the full-length novels in the Raine's Landing series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or even for a longer while. The Special Offer is continuing into August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will continue to be the case throughout this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 5 of the 6 novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of full-length supernatural novels is still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And we're almost there. Get a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay ... I've relented for just a few days more. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone a terrific 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Do more reading this year. Here is a good place to start ... take a look at the reviews for these books if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend my Special Offer on my full-length novels and collections for a while. Take advantage!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on my full-length novels and longer collections is now over.  But they're still available at a terrifically low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get this full-length novel for just 99c. Take a look at the reviews to see what a bargain you are getting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full-length novel is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of the novels in this series is free this weekend. And the rest are available on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #7 is on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, these terrific supernatural thrillers are still on offer. Check out the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one was first published by Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These novels are still on offer. Or why not buy the 5 collected ones and get a lot of reading for an even better price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm now up to Book 6 of this eight-book series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is still ON OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are available in paperback or at a SPECIAL OFFER price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Have a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here'a another chance to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on. Here's your chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why people love this highly imaginative series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of dark fantasy adventure novels is still on Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a Special Offer still in place on most of my Kindle eBooks. Check it out, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer Price is still in effect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, including full-length novels and some huge collections. Use the links below to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Spacial Offer on this series of novels is still on ... with the seventh book due in a couple of months!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still at work on that one. Meanwhile, there are 6 more in the series to catch up on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of these novels have great reviews on Amazon, and elsewhere.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at my large selection of eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this mix of a supernatural/sci-fi thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although at such a price as this, why not just get hold of a copy?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this full-length novel for a great price or read it on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are also paperback editions of all these novels available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great reading for over the holiday period.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is now available at the Minimum Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, the Sale is still on for this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale continues. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at this series, praised in Amazon reviews and in a lot of genre magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can begin reading them for free right now, or buy them for just $1.99 each.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A terrific price for a full length novel, and the first two in the series were originally published  by HarperCollins US.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A full-length novel at a good low price ... and take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, action, suspense and even some humor are to be found in this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are 2 more novels on the way. Catch up with this series now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great series ... great reviews ... here's your chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks on Kindle are at a Special Offer Price at the moment ... including this long series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And if you're on KU, you can read them all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That still applies this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now a 7th novel in the Raine's Landing supernatural series ... CIRCUS OF LOST SOULS.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are at Sale Price and available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This highly praised series is ending next year with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or read the whole series on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

7 full-length supernatural thrillers, each available at a low Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are available to read on KU. See the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes all 7 novels in this occult thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, witchcraft, warlocks and demons ... all here in this supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A blend of magic and action-adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The magicians in these novels are descendants of the witches of Salem ... the REAL ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 7 novels in this series are available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They can also be purchased at a special offer price.

https://amzn.to/3CIfYpH


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available in Kindle, as a trade paperback, or Free to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are top reviews for this series, not only from readers but from review websites too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins and then Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 7 novels so far in this series, with one more to come. Here's your chance to find out all about Raine's Landing, Mass, and its very strange inhabitants.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

$1.99 and available to read on KU.


----------

